# Good price on Kreg 4 MS



## Lons (23 Jun 2011)

I've been looking to buy one of these for a while and finally bit the bullet.
this was the best price I could find by a mile (somebody on here will no doubt have a better one :lol: :lol: )

Kreg 4 master system plus free Kreg mini jig from - http://www.powertooldirect.co.uk - at total delivered price of £ 95.40
Ordered Monday - delivered this morning

:-k Just need to think of a project now :? 

Bob


----------



## Lord Kitchener (11 Jul 2011)

Pocket hole jigs are really great, I far prefer pocket holes to for instance biscuits.

I clamp the joint up really tight in exactly the right postion before driving the screws, and get superb results every time. You certainly need more clamping than the Kreg videos show, in my opinion.

I recently made a framework that allows me to operate the clamp with a pedal, almost as quick as the machines that cost £760 odd.


----------



## Lons (11 Jul 2011)

Lord Kitchener":1etytqsh said:


> I recently made a framework that allows me to operate the clamp with a pedal, almost as quick as the machines that cost £760 odd.



I'm relatively new to this. Tried it some time ago with a cheap jig thing which gave mixed results - the Kreg is much better.

I'd be interested in your framework - plans / pics would be nice.

cheers

Bob


----------



## mpooley (20 Jul 2011)

Lons":oj42kt2u said:


> Lord Kitchener":oj42kt2u said:
> 
> 
> > I recently made a framework that allows me to operate the clamp with a pedal, almost as quick as the machines that cost £760 odd.
> ...



yes very nice


----------

